# reconing an old oxford



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can anyone recommend someone who does reconing in Canada? I did a search on this site and found a couple, Santon Audio in Toronto and Western Speaker Works but the posts were a couple of years old. I have an original 10 inch 1962 oxford from my 62 tremolux cab that needs a recone and would like to find any additional companies that can be recommended.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Western Speaker Works, or Doug Scarrow in Saskatoon at L&M 8th St. is the man for old Oxfords and Jensens.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*recone*

Santon has been around forever. Good guys.
I would call and ask them. The last contact I had was a couple of years ago.
FWIW. Chris at Santon 905 475 2038
Good luck.


----------

